
Bitcoin Risks Crashing to $900 If Dot-Com Mania Is Any Guide - level09
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-02-12/bitcoin-risks-crashing-to-900-if-dot-com-mania-is-any-guide
======
jacquesm
That would be amazing, if it still held that much value after a crash. There
is no lower barrier at $900 any more than there is at $90 or $9.

